# transmission not working



## 2.0-16v-scirocco (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a 2002 Audi a6 Quattro with the 3.0 and auto transmission. I was driving it the other day with no issues then all the sudden the transmission slipped for a second then no gears at all. The gear letters on the dash are highlighted and it feels like all gears are in neutral. I have 2 codes p0730 and p0811. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

